# Unplugged Roamio Plus lost all Recordings



## RustyRusty (Jul 6, 2016)

I've searched the forums to see if anyone else experienced this problem and couldn't find anything.

I had upgraded my hard drive with a 3 TB WD AV drive kit I got from eBay. Everything worked fine but when I unplugged it to plug it into a UPS I got the wait one moment message and then when it finished it took me to the TiVo Central screen and all my recordings were gone. I checked the recently deleted area and nothing was there. My one pass settings were still there and my settings look the same but I had no recorded shows. 

I am new to TiVo, is this normal? And if not does anyone have any idea what happened?

Thanks for any help


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

RustyRusty said:


> I've searched the forums to see if anyone else experienced this problem and couldn't find anything.
> 
> I had upgraded my hard drive with a 3 TB WD AV drive kit I got from eBay. Everything worked fine but when I unplugged it to plug it into a UPS I got the wait one moment message and then when it finished it took me to the TiVo Central screen and all my recordings were gone. I checked the recently deleted area and nothing was there. My one pass settings were still there and my settings look the same but I had no recorded shows.
> 
> ...


How did you copy shows from your old drive to the new drive before you replaced it?


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

RustyRusty said:


> I've searched the forums to see if anyone else experienced this problem and couldn't find anything.
> 
> I had upgraded my hard drive with a 3 TB WD AV drive kit I got from eBay. Everything worked fine but when I unplugged it to plug it into a UPS I got the wait one moment message and then when it finished it took me to the TiVo Central screen and all my recordings were gone. I checked the recently deleted area and nothing was there. My one pass settings were still there and my settings look the same but I had no recorded shows.
> 
> ...


Walk us through what you did. You've left out a lot of info it seems. As an aside, how did you unplug the TiVo without it rebooting when you plugged it into the ups?


----------



## RustyRusty (Jul 6, 2016)

I didn't copy any shows, I just recorded them and changed the options to keep until I Delete.

As I said, I'm new to using a TiVo so I'm not sure what I left out, but here's what I did. I had plugged in a UPS and let it charge the battery for 24 hours. Then I unplugged the TiVo from the outlet and plugged it into the UPS.

I then turned the TV on and the screen showed the TiVo logo and the message was something like Wait a Moment, then Just a Few More Moments. Then it brought up TiVo Central. I went to My Shows and it didn't have any recorded items. Before this happened I had about 20 recordings.


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

RustyRusty said:


> I didn't copy any shows, I just recorded them and changed the options to keep until I Delete.
> 
> As I said, I'm new to using a TiVo so I'm not sure what I left out, but here's what I did. I had plugged in a UPS and let it charge the battery for 24 hours. Then I unplugged the TiVo from the outlet and plugged it into the UPS.
> 
> I then turned the TV on and the screen showed the TiVo logo and the message was something like Wait a Moment, then Just a Few More Moments. Then it brought up TiVo Central. I went to My Shows and it didn't have any recorded items. Before this happened I had about 20 recordings.


Yeah, it's a shame you didn't come here before you started to upgrade the drive.

Are the shows on the original drive copy protected, i.e., premium channels or regular channels. If they are not copy protected you could have off loaded them to a computer before changing the HDD and then downloaded them to the new drive.

Maybe some guys who are more expert than me can chime in on whether you can still get them off your original drive. Pretty sure it's not as simple as just putting it back into the TiVo and starting again, but maybe I'm wrong. Don't do anything until someone here can provide advice.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

BTW, for a Roamio Plus, you can just plug in any drive, you didn't have to buy a special drive.. as long as it's 3 TB or smaller, and you said yours is.

Though your boot process sounds normal.. It seems VERY highly unlikely the recordings were actually lost in this way.

I remember ONE of my Tivos, I forget which one at the moment, maybe my Tivo HD, would once in a very rare while "forget" it had its programs on it.. This seemed like when the drive was starting to go bad... I was able to copy things off to a new drive though.

i.e. I would get an empty now playing but I knew it wasn't "really" empty.


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

mattack said:


> BTW, for a Roamio Plus, you can just plug in any drive, you didn't have to buy a special drive.. as long as it's 3 TB or smaller, and you said yours is.
> 
> Though your boot process sounds normal.. It seems VERY highly unlikely the recordings were actually lost in this way.
> 
> ...


Read everything again. He simply put in a new empty drive and unfortunately thought the TiVo box saved the recordings. He needs someone to help him get the programs off his old drive if that is possible. It was my understanding that if he simply put the old drive back in the TiVo it would erase everything, but hopefully I am wrong.


----------



## RustyRusty (Jul 6, 2016)

I didn't really record anything on the original drive. I bought the TiVo through an eBay auction and checked to make sure the TiVo worked and would record (which it did).

Then I changed the hard drive to a bigger drive (3 TB). The recorded shows were one's I recorded on the new Hard drive not the one I replaced.

I didn't know what the problem was when the recordings disappeared.

Mattack- did the recorded show come back?

Thanks guys for offering advice. Now, I'm kind of worried if I ever have to reboot the TiVo (as far as I know you have to unplug it to reboot) I'll loose the recordings again. Hope that isn't so.


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

You should find the reason TiVo deleted the recording in 'Manage Recordings" -> History

Are you sure you don't just have a filter selected like Movies or News in the left column? From "My Shows" left arrow and page up to "All"


----------



## RustyRusty (Jul 6, 2016)

I am looking at All on the left.

I tried to record some episodes of a TV show and even though it showed in the guide they were to be recorded as part of my one pass they didn't record.

HomeUser I just looked at History and it shows the episodes I tried to record twice. One says Deleted and the other says Duplicate. Both have a grayed out X to the left.

If I check the details there is an X and space needed by them. But if I go into Recently Deleted Recordings they don't show up. 

I'm not sure what happened or why? Or what I can do to correct it so I can have my One Pass work again.


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

RustyRusty said:


> I didn't really record anything on the original drive. I bought the TiVo through an eBay auction and checked to make sure the TiVo worked and would record (which it did).
> 
> Then I changed the hard drive to a bigger drive (3 TB). The recorded shows were one's I recorded on the new Hard drive not the one I replaced.
> 
> ...


Sorry, I misunderstood you. If the TiVo is working right, a reboot obviously will not erase recordings. You can also reboot by going to TiVo central, settings, help.

So, you are sure the recordings were there and playable before the unplug and reboot? Probably not relevant, but what brand and model is the new drive?


----------



## kokishin (Sep 9, 2014)

RustyRusty said:


> I've searched the forums to see if anyone else experienced this problem and couldn't find anything.
> 
> I had upgraded my hard drive with a 3 TB WD AV drive kit I got from eBay. Everything worked fine but when I unplugged it to plug it into a UPS I got the wait one moment message and then when it finished it took me to the TiVo Central screen and all my recordings were gone. I checked the recently deleted area and nothing was there. My one pass settings were still there and my settings look the same but I had no recorded shows.
> 
> ...


You wouldn't happen to be on Comcast?


----------



## RustyRusty (Jul 6, 2016)

Yes the shows I recorded we able to be played back. The replacement drive was a WD AV drive.

No, I'm not on Comcast.


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

RustyRusty said:


> Yes the shows I recorded we able to be played back. The replacement drive was a WD AV drive.
> 
> No, I'm not on Comcast.


It's a mystery to me. By now have you recorded some more shows? Is everything working so far? If you haven't recorded anything, try some trial recordings and make sure they are there and watchable and then reboot the TiVo and see what happens. Use the TiVo Central, settings, help, restart menu to reboot. And, cross your fingers!


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

UCLABB said:


> It's a mystery to me. By now have you recorded some more shows? Is everything working so far? If you haven't recorded anything, try some trial recordings and make sure they are there and watchable and then reboot the TiVo and see what happens. Use the TiVo Central, settings, help, restart menu to reboot. And, cross your fingers!


One can also just unplug the unit, the Tivo filesystem has no issues with a full power off.


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

RustyRusty said:


> One says Deleted and the other says Duplicate. Both have a grayed out X to the left.


 How many hours of "Recording Capacity" is reported in the "System Information" screen?
The 'X' and grayed out indicates that the show is no longer recoverable because the space has been re-used.


----------



## RustyRusty (Jul 6, 2016)

It shows 476 HD hours. 

Thanks for the information. 

I'm not willing to unplug the TiVo unless I have no choice since that's how I lost my recordings in the first place.

Hopefully it was a fluke.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

RustyRusty said:


> It shows 476 HD hours.
> 
> Thanks for the information.
> 
> ...


If there really is something wrong I'd want to know ASAP and I'd be unplugging it tonight to test, because recordings disappearing when unplugged is something you just do not ever hear about and trust me if it were possible TCF would be swimming in 1000 page threads about it.

Tivo's are 100% unpluggable and being scared of unplugging it is not something you should even begin to consider.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

It sounds like it reformatted the drive (as if it did not see it as a TiVo drive when it booted). I'd want to run a long scan on the drive from a PC to see if it's reporting any errors.

Scott


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

dianebrat said:


> One can also just unplug the unit, the Tivo filesystem has no issues with a full power off.


Understood; I was just giving him an easy way to do it. Your other point is solid that the unplugging should be tried just to be sure that somehow that is causing the problem.


----------



## RustyRusty (Jul 6, 2016)

Well I unplugged the TiVo again and it did it again. You were right I did need to know. It does look like it reformatted the drive.

I'll contact the person I bought the drive from and see if he'll send me a new one and if not I'll order one from Weakness.

Thank you all for your help.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

RustyRusty said:


> Well I unplugged the TiVo again and it did it again. You were right I did need to know. It does look like it reformatted the drive.
> 
> I'll contact the person I bought the drive from and see if he'll send me a new one and if not I'll order one from Weakness.
> 
> Thank you all for your help.


You do know you can just buy a 3TB drive and drop it in, right? you don't need a "kit" and I"m willing to bet whatever they're doing to "prep the drive" is causing your issue.


----------



## RustyRusty (Jul 6, 2016)

I did read the treads on upgrading the hard drive but they also mentioned that the new AV drives have an auto park feature that needs to be disabled before installing in the TiVo. 

I'm not that techie and connecting it to my PC and getting the software to disable it was something I didn't want to attempt. 

Again thanks for the advise and help


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

RustyRusty said:


> I did read the treads on upgrading the hard drive but they also mentioned that the new AV drives have an auto park feature that needs to be disabled before installing in the TiVo.
> 
> I'm not that techie and connecting it to my PC and getting the software to disable it was something I didn't want to attempt.
> 
> Again thanks for the advise and help


in the first post you say it's a 3 TB av kit so you need a plain hard drive not another av kit since you mention your not much of a techie.


----------



## RustyRusty (Jul 6, 2016)

ajwees41 said:


> in the first post you say it's a 3 TB av kit so you need a plain hard drive not another av kit since you mention your not much of a techie.


Could you recommend a good 3 Tb drive to use?


----------



## RustyRusty (Jul 6, 2016)

Just wanted everyone to know that the problem is solved.

I contacted the seller of the hard drive and he told me he's heard of this problem with premieres and it required a clear and delete and then going through the guided setup again. He suggested I try it.

I did the clear and delete and went through the guided setup and it fixed the problem. If I unplugg the TiVo now everything is preserved.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

But you said you don't have a premiere, you said you have a Roamio Plus, which are COMPLETELY DIFFERENT tivo models.


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

RustyRusty said:


> Just wanted everyone to know that the problem is solved.
> 
> I contacted the seller of the hard drive and he told me he's heard of this problem with premieres and it required a clear and delete and then going through the guided setup again. He suggested I try it.
> 
> I did the clear and delete and went through the guided setup and it fixed the problem. If I unplugg the TiVo now everything is preserved.


That's interesting. Thanks for the follow-up. We learned something from a newbie!


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

RustyRusty said:


> Just wanted everyone to know that the problem is solved.
> 
> I contacted the seller of the hard drive and he told me he's heard of this problem with premieres and it required a clear and delete and then going through the guided setup again. He suggested I try it.
> 
> I did the clear and delete and went through the guided setup and it fixed the problem. If I unplugg the TiVo now everything is preserved.





mattack said:


> But you said you don't have a premiere, you said you have a Roamio Plus, which are COMPLETELY DIFFERENT tivo models.


Exactly a Roamio and Premiere handle drives completely different.



UCLABB said:


> That's interesting. Thanks for the follow-up. We learned something from a newbie!


It's not that new, you've always had to C&DE when putting a drive formatted somewhere else into a Premiere in my experience, that's why the Roamio "drop any drive in and it works" was such an awesome change.


----------



## RustyRusty (Jul 6, 2016)

mattack said:


> But you said you don't have a premiere, you said you have a Roamio Plus, which are COMPLETELY DIFFERENT tivo models.


I do realize that and the Seller did say that he hasn't had this happen with a Roamio before but suggested I try this. He also told me that if it didn't work he would replace it.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

mattack said:


> But you said you don't have a premiere, you said you have a Roamio Plus, which are COMPLETELY DIFFERENT tivo models.





RustyRusty said:


> I do realize that and the Seller did say that he hasn't had this happen with a Roamio before but suggested I try this. He also told me that if it didn't work he would replace it.


wait wut?

What on earth does the seller have to do with the fact that you've said it was a Roamio and a Premiere, and the two are completely different as mattack says, this has zero to do with the seller and everything to do with the fact that the Roamio and Premiere handle drives completely differently and you've posted in a way that suggests you don't know what you have.


----------



## RustyRusty (Jul 6, 2016)

dianebrat said:


> wait wut?
> 
> What on earth does the seller have to do with the fact that you've said it was a Roamio and a Premiere, and the two are completely different as mattack says, this has zero to do with the seller and everything to do with the fact that the Roamio and Premiere handle drives completely differently and you've posted in a way that suggests you don't know what you have.


Sorry, I guess I wasn't clear. I have a Roamio Plus. I bought a 3Tb hard drive kit from a Seller for the Roamio Plus. I installed it and it appeared to work fine. I unplugged it and all my recorded shows disappeared. I recorded a few more shows and watched them. Then unplugged the Roamio plus and the same thing happened

I contacted the seller and explained what happened. He told me that he had heard on this problem with the Premier series Tivos and the problem was fixed when they did a Clear and Delete and went through the guided setup after the Clear and delete. He said that although he had not heard of this problem with the Roamio series that I should try the Clear and Delete and run the guided setup and see if that cleared up my problem.

I did the Clear and Delete and went through the guided setup and it cleared up the problem. I recorded some shows made sure they were watchable and unplugged the Roamio Plus. After I plugged the TiVo back in the recorded shows were still there. I recorded a few more shows, made sure they were watchable and unplugged it. After plugging it back in all the shows I recorded were still there and watchable.

So, I can only conclude that the Clear and Delete and running the guided setup fixed the problem on the Roamio Plus. I don't know what caused the issue or why the Clear and Delete worked, I only know that the problem existed and now it works as it should.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

RustyRusty said:


> Sorry, I guess I wasn't clear. I have a Roamio Plus. I bought a *3Tb hard drive kit* from a Seller for the Roamio Plus.


What is that? With my Roamio Plus, I just dropped in a 3TB drive from Amazon for cheap. No "kit" required. 4TB+ requires a bit more work.

In any case, I too am curious as to why there was a problem, and why C&DE fixed it.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Yes, that's the point we're trying to make -- you can just put any 3 TB drive in a Roamio Plus and it "just works". AFAIK, any bigger than that and the Roamio hangs (I presume they haven't fixed that, it's probably in firmware).. but there are third party tools that can let you use bigger (you use those tools on a computer with the drive out of the tivo)


----------

